# [photo] Le Nikon coolpix S3000

## Biloute

J'ai acheté cet appareil et lorsque je le branche en USB sur le PC, il n'est pas reconnu comme une clé USB   :Sad: 

dmesg me confirme que le noyau reconnait device NIKON mais pas un flash media.

Et c'est le même problème avec WinXP, l'appareil me propose d'installer le logiciel Nikon transfer  :Mad: 

----------

## geekounet

Généralement, c'est par gphoto2 qu'il faut passer pour ça.

Par contre, d'expérience, il vaut mieux sortir la carte SD pour la lire directement dans un lecteur SD sur ton PC, les transferts sont largement plus rapides, c'est plus pratique pour gérer le contenu de la carte, et pas besoin de softs tiers.  :Smile:  (et un lecteur de carte 51-en-1 ça coute pas grand chose, si t'en as pas de base).

----------

## kopp

Sur ce modèle, il n'y a pas un réglage dans le menu pour qu'il se comporte en périphérique de stockage de masse ? Sur mon Nikon c'est comme ça...

Sinon, ce que dit geekounet n'est pas faux, c'est ma méthode préféré

----------

## Oupsman

Moui, on va dire que ça dépend de l'appareil photo hein  :Wink:  Sur mon 40D ou mon S90, les transferts sont à peine moins rapides qu'avec mon lecteur USB de la mort (sandisk imagemate)

----------

## Biloute

J'ai un lecteur de carte SD intégré au PC (un lenovo x61s) mais pas de bol c'est une carte SDHC.

Dans le menu, il n'y a pas d'option pour qu'il se comporte en périphérique de stockage de masse

En gros avec windows XP lorsque je branche l'appareil, une fenetre s'ouvre automatique et me donne le choix entre installer Nikon transfer et cliquer sur un lien qui le fait passer en clé USB.

L'ideal serait de faire de même avec linux en tapant par exemple un echo "true" /nikon

Voici ce que donne le dmesg

```
[ 8509.656080] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

[ 8509.770971] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=04b0, idProduct=031b

[ 8509.770975] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 8509.770978] usb 1-3: Product: NIKON DSC COOLPIX S3000-PTP

[ 8509.770981] usb 1-3: Manufacturer: NIKON

[ 8509.770983] usb 1-3: SerialNumber: 0
```

```
$ ls -l /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-3/

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root     0 22 sept. 21:42 1-3:1.0

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:59 authorized

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:59 avoid_reset_quirk

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:42 bcdDevice

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:42 bConfigurationValue

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:42 bDeviceClass

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:42 bDeviceProtocol

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:42 bDeviceSubClass

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:42 bmAttributes

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:59 bMaxPacketSize0

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:42 bMaxPower

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:42 bNumConfigurations

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:42 bNumInterfaces

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:59 busnum

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:42 configuration

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 65553 22 sept. 21:42 descriptors

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:59 dev

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:42 devnum

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:59 devpath

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     0 22 sept. 21:42 driver -> ../../../../../bus/usb/drivers/usb

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root     0 22 sept. 21:59 ep_00

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:42 idProduct

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:42 idVendor

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:42 manufacturer

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:42 maxchild

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     0 22 sept. 21:59 power

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:42 product

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:59 quirks

--w------- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:59 remove

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:42 serial

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:42 speed

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     0 22 sept. 21:42 subsystem -> ../../../../../bus/usb

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:42 uevent

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:59 urbnum

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  4096 22 sept. 21:42 version
```

----------

